# Eisenbrecher + Zweihandwaffe?



## Bharak (11. März 2008)

Moin zusamm,

wollte mal fragen ob wer ´ne ahnung hat ob Eisenbrecher Zweihandwaffen (z.B. Äxte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) tragen können
Schwarzorks ham da ja auch ihre "Großän Spalta" und Auserwählte auch so manches große Gerät
wenns wo anders schon n thread oder so dazu gibt bitte bescheid sagen

LG Bharak


----------



## -Hannibal- (11. März 2008)

Hoi hoi
Also soweit ich weiß, soll jeder Tank zwischen 2hand oder 1hand + Schild wählen können.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baranil (12. März 2008)

Ich denke schon, dass es 2H Waffen auch für Eisenbrecher geben wird, diese dann jedoch eine eingeschränkte Anzahl von Fähigkeitenhaben werden, ist in HdRO ähnlich, und in gewissem Sinne auch in WOW.


----------



## Hargorin (21. März 2008)

Grüße! Also wenn man es rein nach den Regeln des Tabletop für Zwerge sieht, dann würde das nicht gehen! Aber da ja auch bei den anderen Tankklassen wie Chosen des Chaos oder Schwertmeister der Hochelfen man die Wahl zwischen Zweihandwaffe und Einhandwaffe plus Schild hat, gehe ich davon aus, dass es das auch beim Eisenbrecher geben wird!

In diesem Sinne, Hargorin


----------



## Talmir (2. April 2008)

Eisenbrecher ----> trägt 2H Axt


mfg


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (2. April 2008)

Hargorin schrieb:


> Grüße! Also wenn man es rein nach den Regeln des Tabletop für Zwerge sieht, dann würde das nicht gehen! Aber da ja auch bei den anderen Tankklassen wie Chosen des Chaos oder Schwertmeister der Hochelfen man die Wahl zwischen Zweihandwaffe und Einhandwaffe plus Schild hat, gehe ich davon aus, dass es das auch beim Eisenbrecher geben wird!
> 
> In diesem Sinne, Hargorin



Genau meine Meinung, Hargorin.

Jedoch wird der Eisenbrecher Äxte und Hämmer tragen können, nicht dass jemand wegen Talmirs Beitrag denkt, dass nur Äxte möglich sein werden.


----------



## airace (7. April 2008)

Talmir schrieb:


> Eisenbrecher ----> trägt 2H Axt
> mfg



genau s stelle ich mier das auch vor


----------



## M@h0 (20. April 2008)

Ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte:

http://img.war-europe.com/syndic_img/scree..._aug2006_18.jpg

Aber um es noch einmal deutlich zu machen. Meines Wissens nach können die Tank Klassen alle zwischen Zweihandwaffen und einer Einhandwaffe + Schild Ausrüstung wählen. Allerdings denke ich, dass es sogar dort Begrenzungen geben wird, man stelle sich mal einen Schwertmeister mit einem Zweihandhammer vor. Für den Eisenbrecher wird es auf jeden Fall einhändige (höchstwahrscheinlich auch zweihändige) Äxte und Hämmer geben.


----------



## Bhalin17 (21. April 2008)

*hebt seinen Bierkrug* Da stimme ich euch voll und ganz zu werter Zwerg!


----------



## Recc (17. Juni 2008)

ich denke das es ehr unwarscheinlich sein wird das der eisenträger n 2h hammer tragen kann ... dafür sind die hammerer schließlich da und mytic is schon sehr auf unterschiede zwischen den klassen bedacht

also wenn ein zwerg mit nen hammer auf dich zuläuft um dir die kniescheibe zu zertrümmern wird es wohl ein hammerträger sein und kein eisenbrecher ^^


----------



## Mordenai (17. Juni 2008)

Edit (sicher ist sicher...):

Tanks -> "Slow But Powerful"
Melees -> "Rapid high Damage"
(Quelle: Podcast)

Jetzt bleibt jedem Freiraum für Interpretationen...


----------



## Recc (17. Juni 2008)

wie keine 2 h hammer für hammerträger ... das jetzt n schlechter witz oder?

kannst du mir irgend ne quelle nennen?


----------



## Nevad (17. Juni 2008)

Recc schrieb:


> wie keine 2 h hammer für hammerträger ... das jetzt n schlechter witz oder?
> 
> kannst du mir irgend ne quelle nennen?



Natürlich können Hammerträger 2-Handwaffen tragen,das sagt ja alleine schon ihr Name(oder denkst du sie laufen mit kleinen Hämmerchen und Nägeln umher und testen die Reflexe des menschlichen Beines?)Unter einem Zwergenhammer verstehe ich ein gewaltiges Stück Stahl,mit dem man böse Aua machen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Recc (18. Juni 2008)

will ich doch meinen ... böser mordenai so n gerücht in die welt zu setzten ... hab keine lust auf dw ^^


----------



## Mordenai (18. Juni 2008)

Recc schrieb:


> will ich doch meinen ... böser mordenai so n gerrücht in die welt zu setzten ... hab keine lust auf dw ^^



War nicht meine Absicht. Da hatte ich wohl ein Zwergenbier zu viel...


----------



## Khorgarjin (19. August 2008)

Ein echter Zwerg kennt nur zwei Waffen. Die Axt und den Hammer, die Pistole, die Armbrust, die Kanone, die Sper... ähm also ihr wisst was ich meine ^^. Im Nahkampf Axt oder Hammer. In einer Story im Zwergenarmeebuch wird das auch so am Rande erwähnt, das eben Zwerge das Schmieden von Schwertern für einfach halten. Da hat eben der Imperiums Baron oder Graft oder, ne Ladung Schwerter bestellt und besucht die Schmiede, um halt seine Bestellung zu sehen. Der Zwergenoberschmied meint nur das die Lehrlinge die Waffenschmieden, weil eben ein Schwert keine richtige Schmiedekunst ist, aber es dennoch Zwerge sind die es schmieden. 

Daher die wahre Waffe eines Zwerges ist seine eigene und seine Rüstung. Ein Zwerg mit einem Schwert ... das würden die schon aus Traditionen nicht weitereichen. Eine wahre Familie oder Clan reicht doch kein Schwert weiter, als Familien Symbol. Der Hammer den Sigmar hatte, war auch kein Schwert. Es wurde nur für die Provizen des Imperiums Schwerter geschmiedet, weil eben die Menschen doch mehr den Elfen ähnlich sind. Nur leben sie net solange und haben net so Spitze Ohren und sind nicht so lange auf dieser Welt und haben ... naja egal =).

Der Hammerträger, der ja nun nicht kommt, kann Dual Wield und Zweihand und die Tanks sollen eben Zweihand und Schild/Waffe können. 

Meine ist ja genau so beim Schwertmeister? Stellt euch den mit Schild vor ... aber es geht auch um Balance und auch um das allein bestreiten von Quests oder wenn mal kein TAnk von nöten ist oder man schon genug hat. Man muss ja auch bissel mal Anpassungsfähiger sein und net nur rein tank. Denn jeder Tank soll auch zu einem gewissen Grad Schaden machen können und da denk ich ist ne Zweihandwaffe die beste Wahl. Aber das wird man nach der NDA genauer wissen und die, die schon Beta dürfen Wissen es eben schon ^^.

Aber jeder Tank soll im Grund auf gleich Bewaffnet sein. Zweihand für Schaden oder Tanken und Schild/Einhand für Schaden oder Tanken. Man muss dann halt sehen wie der Build ist und wie wichtig bei jedem Tank dann das Schild wird. Der Schwertmeister geht stark auf Parry, der Eisenbrecher ist eben der reine Schildkämpfer. Interessant ist dann nur in wie weit man mit beiden den Kampfstil wechseln kann und wie die Builds darauf ausgelegt sind.


----------



## myxir21 (21. August 2008)

Eisenbrecher kann 1 Äxte +Schild tragen sowie 2Handäxte

Keine 2 Handhämmer


----------



## Hammerschild (21. August 2008)

myxir21 schrieb:


> Eisenbrecher kann 1 Äxte +Schild tragen sowie 2Handäxte
> 
> Keine 2 Handhämmer



und leider auch keine 1 Handhämmer bisher ... aber ich hoffe das kommt noch ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frag mich wann der in der Beta war - hab es nicht mitbekommen dass ich da jemals nen Hammer hatte.


----------



## Khorgarjin (21. August 2008)

NAja gut eigentlich trägt der HAmmerträger ja den Zweihand Hammer ... oh ;p naja gut denn gibt es ja net =).

Das heißt als dick Bäuchiger ... ähm wohl genährter Zwerg mit schönen Bart. Darf ich nur mit Axt rum laufen und ... hm. Ich würde auch keine Zweihandwaffe tragen, ein echter Eisenbrecher hat nunmal Schild und Waffe, aber nur Axt. Naja der Hammerträger muss ja auffallen, also sonst würde ja optisch zwischen Hammerträger und Eisenbrecher net so viel sein, außer Rüstung usw. Aber vom Stil her sehen sie sich ja sehr ähnlich =)


----------



## Barondil (21. August 2008)

Zum Thema Hammer:

Also ich hatte in der Beta eine Einhandaxt gefunden, der aber wie ein Hammer aussah. Ein Bild davon habe ich leider nicht mehr, aber die Waffe hatte einen Hammerkopf.


Edit: Ich habe gerade bemerkt, dass in meiner Signatur der Zwerg t ja auch eine Art "Hammer" trägt. Jedenfalls sah die Waffe, die ich gefunden habe, genauso aus.


----------



## Khorgarjin (21. August 2008)

Am wichtigsten für ein Zwerg ist ja das er kein Schwert tragen muss, haha und das ist ja sicher gestellt. Mit einer Axt kann man sich anfreunden, schade das es kein Hammer gibt. Weil find das hätte noch so einen Stilpunkt beim Eisenbrecher, wenn er schon Amboss ist, dann mit Hammer =).

Aber an sich, naja eben cool. Er ist und bleibt einfach ein Echter Zwerg. Rüstung, Schild und Axt/Hammer. Leider net bei WAR mit Hammer, aber dafür dennoch mit Axt =) und Schild und Rüstung und Krug ... ;p


----------



## Exoceb (2. September 2008)

Das der Eisenbrecher keine Hämmer tragen kann wird vmtl daran liegen, das sie sich immer noch eine Hintertür für die anderen Klassen offen haben und so ja der Hammerträger schon wenig ab absurdum geführt wérden würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khorgarjin (18. September 2008)

Ja aber der ist ja net da ;p, als liegen die Hammer unbenutzt rum. Das kann doch kein Zwerg verantworten der bei Verstand ist. Dann lieber ein Elfen erschlagen, als ein Hammer begraben. 

Nein das ist schon fast klar ;p mit dem Hammerträger, nur eben Schade für den Zwergen ^^.


----------



## Gradius@PTR (4. Oktober 2008)

Er kann keine 2hHämmer tragen, weil für 2h Hämmer ja eine eigene Klasse gedacht war (Hammerträger?), die nicht implementiert wurde. Aber ie rausgelassenen KLassen kommen hoffentlich mit dem ersten Add-on.


----------



## Imar (5. Oktober 2008)

Kommen vor dem ersten Addon, so jedenfalls die Aussage bei Mythic als sie die Ankündigung machten das die Klassen/Städte erstmal raus sind.


----------

